

How to trigger a content script beforeload in a Firefox addon vs Chrome - amirnathoo
http://blog.webmynd.com/2011/04/04/equivalent-to-beforeload-event-for-firefox-extensions/

======
ElbertF
I spent this morning porting my Firefox add-on to Google Chrome. Chrome's API
isn't as powerful but so much easier to pick up, I think this article
illustrates the difference perfectly!

